# Transgender bathrooms



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

What do ya all think about today's news? Me- just because other countries do it does not mean we should. hell in some places they are still using the ditch out back...... Ps. I do not care what you do in your bedroom but when we as a culture have to accommodate .3% of the population- ya got to wonder. If you do not feel right about the other folks in the restroom- use a stall- no body is peeking.
Also I just was on the interstate in our fine VERY liberal state and no federal bathrooms were marked any differently then before. Does this ruling only apply to our children. Watch out- I bet private schools will be overflowing next year......... Disgusted- the

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

There's no reason to change it other than PC BS - the silent majority are still being silent and not hanging the small percentage of ass hats that have enslaved us. This is how I feel it's not a joke. The time for constructing a gallows in DC and marching the vast majority up it and giving them the quick trip down is long overdue. We do that and the state governments will tow the damn line pronto. All of y'all that are happy the Yanks won and forced "reconstruction" on the south see what you got? You got "reconstructed" too you just didn't know it yet. We all lost that war and are now suffering from the federal overthrow of all state governments which it produced.

But I digress . . . . .

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 13, 2016)

A useful definition of the term "politically correct" alledged to have been found in the Truman Library and Museum. It seems to have particular relevance in this case. 

*(1)*_ Tokyo, Japan 
0800-September 1,1945 
To: President Harry S Truman 
From: General D A MacArthur 
Tomorrow we meet with those yellow-bellied bastards and sign the Surrender 
Documents, any last minute instructions? 

*(2)* Washington, D C 
1300-September 1, 1945 
To: D A MacArthur 
From: H S Truman 
Congratulations, job well done, but you must tone down your obvious dislike 
of the Japanese when discussing the terms of the surrender with the press, because 
some of your remarks are fundamentally not politically correct! 

*(3)* Tokyo, Japan 
1630-September 1, 1945 
To: H S Truman 
From: D A MacArthur and C H Nimitz 
Wilco Sir, but both Chester and I are somewhat confused, exactly what does 
the term politically correct mean? 

*(4)* Washington, D C 
2120-September 1, 1945 
To: D A MacArthur/C H Nimitz
From: H S Truman 
Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently fostered by a delusional, illogical 
minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the 
proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of s*** by the clean end!_

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Tom that's fascinating if it is true. We've all heard the part about picking up a turd by the clean end but if this is the original source and that string of communique is exact, that is fascinating.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 13, 2016)

I am not an historian or researcher so I cannot personally validate it. But, hey, it came from the internet so it must be true. Right?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

One thing is Harry would have said something like that if he thought of it..........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

ya gotta love the Texas governors response- Pretty much stuff it and keep yer damn money........... I could live there if it wasn't for the snakes- heat- humidity and those damn sothiners.......... ................. .................

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ya gotta love the Texas governors response- Pretty much stuff it and keep yer damn money........... I could live there if it wasn't for the snakes- heat- humidity and those damn sothiners.......... ................. .................






Sorry Mike but we've already got our quotient of Yankee !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Quota brother, quota. Dam southin rednek hix.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Quota brother, quota. Dam southin rednek hix.....



I was tryin not to say bad things about @Tclem - but since you started it.............

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2016)

Look over here while we push some things through that will really effects your lives. There are already laws to cover any fears people might have.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Look over here while we push some things through that will really effects your lives. There are already laws to cover any fears people might have.


 
I agree smoke and mirrors.
Look no further then the europe trade agreement or UN arms.......... Fire all of them.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Quota brother, quota. Dam southin rednek hix.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Oh we are not allowing them their rights. What about the rights of real females to have privacy from males. What about the door you just opened for perverts to use this to their advantage ? This isn't sex discrimination. Trans isn't a sex. Male and female are. Hey they can stop all the federal funding they want then all the kids and employees can go home when the schools shut down and just the private schools will survive. It's a sick twisted world we live in and more and more laws for the twisted minds and against what is natural. they can't get most of us adults to agree with their junk so now they are forcing it on our children. My opinion ( which may not matter ) is that we have a bunch of sick twisted people who don't know who or what they are. Don't understand why a man won't be a man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2016)

That's really all this is, they're coming up with a solution that there is no problem to fix in order to detract from what really needs looking at. Tony

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2016)

I agree with Kevin on DC gallows personally I have been pushing for a guiottine there for years. Off with there heads.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Look over here while we push some things through that will really effects your lives. There are already laws to cover any fears people might have.


Agree about the look over here but this opens a door for more things we fear to happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

And this is a disgrace to women. When these things start having periods and breast exams and child birth then and only hen will they be a woman.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> And this is a disgrace to women. When these things start having periods and breast exams and child birth then and only hen will they be a woman.



So Tony if Mrs. Tony does a Bobbit on you middle of the night you'll still be a dude?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So Tony if Mrs. Tony does a Bobbit on you middle of the night you'll still be a dude?


You better believe it. That's why I make all my knives dull.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Schroedc (May 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You better believe it. That's why I make all my knives dull.



With a dull knife you'll end up with a ragged cut and can kiss any hope of reattachment goodbye.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> With a dull knife you'll end up with a ragged cut and can kiss any hope of reattachment goodbye.


Good point. I'll sleep in the shop from now on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

FAR OUT- The Miss. gov. told the fed where they could put it also.........

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> FAR OUT- The Miss. gov. told the fed where they could put it also.........


Looks like Texas and Arkansas have also so far. More will follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

Won't matter if the SCOTUS gets pulled in after the parade of lawsuits work they way up. It's been packed with pro federales since the overthrow in 1865 - no state rights advocates in that legalized mafia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (May 13, 2016)

So I can take a smash in the ladies room now?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2016)

This crap has to stop! Time for the 99+% to stand up for our rights!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2016)

What's a smash? Or should I ask?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Good point. I'll sleep in the shop from now on


Sharpen your wife's knifes so they Can reattach it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Sharpen your wife's knifes so they Can reattach it.


I'll bring them over to you lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> FAR OUT- The Miss. gov. told the fed where they could put it also.........[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> ...


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ya gotta love the Texas governors response- Pretty much stuff it and keep yer damn money........... I could live there if it wasn't for the snakes- heat- humidity and those damn sothiners.......... ................. .................


We call yankees that move down here something similar to that! Damn northerners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 13, 2016)

So I saw today that Bruce Jenner was having second thoughts about being a tranny. Since he won woman of the year after pretending to be a woman, maybe he's just trying to be man of the year for going back.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

Who was it that said the A-Hole president was Muslim???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Oh we are not allowing them their rights. What about the rights of real females to have privacy from males. What about the door you just opened for perverts to use this to their advantage ? This isn't sex discrimination. Trans isn't a sex. Male and female are. Hey they can stop all the federal funding they want then all the kids and employees can go home when the schools shut down and just the private schools will survive. It's a sick twisted world we live in and more and more laws for the twisted minds and against what is natural. they can't get most of us adults to agree with their junk so now they are forcing it on our children. My opinion ( which may not matter ) is that we have a bunch of sick twisted people who don't know who or what they are. Don't understand why a man won't be a man.




I want to know who is using TClem's keyboard....No spelling mistakes and very understandable dialect! And good stuff!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 13, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> This crap has to stop!


That would certainly reduce the need for bathrooms.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> That would certainly reduce the need for bathrooms.


There are two sure thing in life, your going to die and your going to poop when the urge strikes, even if it's in your pants!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (May 13, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## NeilYeag (May 13, 2016)

Dude you should check this out here. I was in the bar area a few weeks ago with a friend in from America. Here not unusual to have women in the men's bathroom all of the time. Most of the attendants (cleaning) are women and they just stroll around mopping or what ever all of the time. So I go to the bathroom assume the position at the urinal. A Katoey (lady boy) steps in beside me and starts commenting on my equipment size! And it was not because it was too large.....

Another day in the Land of Smiles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 13, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I want to know who is using TClem's keyboard....No spelling mistakes and very understandable dialect! And good stuff!


When I get upset I tend to spell properly so there is no mistaking what I am saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So I saw today that Bruce Jenner was having second thoughts about being a tranny. Since he won woman of the year after pretending to be a woman, maybe he's just trying to be man of the year for going back.



I read that he was going to pose for a nude shot in S. I. Never will I touch their magazine again...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> Dude you should check this out here. I was in the bar area a few weeks ago with a friend in from America. Here not unusual to have women in the men's bathroom all of the time. Most of the attendants (cleaning) are women and they just stroll around mopping or what ever all of the time. So I go to the bathroom assume the position at the urinal. A Katoey (lady boy) steps in beside me and starts commenting on my equipment size! And it was not because it was too large.....
> 
> Another day in the Land of Smiles.


Same thing goes in China!


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree smoke and mirrors.
> Look no further then the europe trade agreement or UN arms.......... Fire all of them.....




Current budget appropriation. Republicans don't want to stir the pot during the election year, so they agreed to the Liberals' budget proposal and gave them and additional $261 million dollars that Obama didn't ask for.


----------



## rocky1 (May 14, 2016)

It really isn't about trans-genders guys, it's about Saul Alinsky's Rule for Radicals. It's about driving this country further and further toward communism. Breaking down family values, destroying the peoples' values, dividing the country, destroying our military strength, destroying our economy, sending our jobs over seas, bringing illegal immigrants here to take our jobs, turning America into a third world country. It just isn't as simple as turning a trans-gender loose in the girls room, or even covering up their latest bullshit legislative action.

As far as trans-genders being allowed in the ladies bathroom, locker room, dressing room, wherever; until the lawsuits are settled that establish women and girls have NO right to privacy, there is hope of repealing this B_S_. Yes, those lawsuits are already being filed, I believe it was a school district in Indiana that has filed suit against Barack Obama and the US Government for invasion of their daughters' privacy. Claiming in their suit, that while the little pervert that's undressing in the girls' locker room, might well be entitled to certain inalienable rights, their daughters are in fact entitled to their right to privacy, and the rights of 1, do not outweigh the rights of every girl in the school. Personally, if I was the attorney for the plaintiff, I'd subpoena the judge's wife the day he intended ruling on that case, and have him tell her before the court, that she has no right to privacy.

There are those who will argue that the trans-genders are already using the restroom of their choice anyhow, and I think we all know they are. The difference is however, that it used to be illegal for a man to be caught in the women's bathroom. Now all a sexual predator has to do is put a ribbon in his hair and tell everyone he was feeling his feminine side that day, and it's perfectly legal. There are those that argue this doesn't happen, and it most certainly does.

Scroll to the bottom of the page here... https://www.afa.net/action-alerts/sign-the-boycott-target-pledge/

While you're there sign the petition if you haven't already, and join the other 1.2 million Americans that have promised to boycott Target stores until they sort out their bathroom policy. Because they seem to believe folks will not quit shopping there over this policy.

Personally, I'm contemplating going to my local Social Security Office and telling them that I identify as 80 years old, and I want my Social Security benefits to start retroactive to my effective retirement date. And, when they deny my claim I'm going to sue the Federal Government for discrimination on the basis of age, citing this asinine trans-gender B_S_ as the basis for my claim. In doing so, the Federal Government will either be forced to admit that one cannot identify as something they aren't, or I'm going to be in for one huge settlement and Social Security checks starting long before I qualify under current Social Security guidelines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## lonewolf (May 14, 2016)

So now if a school is having a open to the public function any creep can legally go into the bathroom or locker room
with little girls. Any stand there with his pants down. ( its not illegal to expose yourself in a bathroom)

I vote for free gender rassignment surgery for these perverts. But please use hollow point ammo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bill Hatton (May 14, 2016)

Use the bathroom you are plumbed for.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

As far as target goes- we have not gone there since they held back the card hacking info for a month or 2. It is owned by a French Corp. - we will never shop there again. And it appears that others feel the same, stock is down and we drove by store last week and parking lot was extremely empty- we can vote with our pocket book...............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

I hate to ask this, but what is Bruce Jenner for real? Did he actually get his junk removed for real? Did he have them turn his outty into an inny?

I'm not joking - I honestly don't know, and I don't know why but I want to know what the actual deal is with that freak. I heard he's "just" a cross-dresser and then I've heard he's a fully functional "woman" (other than baby-making) and everything in between. Does anyone actually know?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I hate to ask this, but what is Bruce Jenner for real? Did he actually get his junk removed for real? Did he have them turn his outty into an inny?
> 
> I'm not joking - I honestly don't know, and I don't know why but I want to know what the actual deal is with that freak. I heard he's "just" a cross-dresser and then I've heard he's a fully functional "woman" (other than baby-making) and everything in between. Does anyone actually know?



From what i have read- he did not go all the way -The attention getting Ball-less SOB still has nuts. I guess we will find out for sure in his nude shots in SI.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I hate to ask this, but what is Bruce Jenner for real? Did he actually get his junk removed for real? Did he have them turn his outty into an inny?
> 
> I'm not joking - I honestly don't know, and I don't know why but I want to know what the actual deal is with that freak. I heard he's "just" a cross-dresser and then I've heard he's a fully functional "woman" (other than baby-making) and everything in between. Does anyone actually know?


@Tclem?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> @Tclem?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> @Tclem?


Yeah I didn't check for sure lol

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 14, 2016)

According to all articles I have seen on the subject he was supposedly doing hormone therapy, but that's about it. Simply cross dressing, and telling the world he's a woman. Problem is, there is just a whole bunch of STUPID in this world, and a bunch of folks out there want to help him qualify that psychosis derived perception, and make news of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2016)

Every article I read says the trans hate him. He can't be a real man or a fake woman. Sounds like a messed up "it"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 14, 2016)

I would think this lenient sentence after admitting to pedophilia would be a bigger deal than it is.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/former-...t-sentenced-to-15-months-in-prison-1461777151
Just for starters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 15, 2016)

I am pretty sure if being transgender meant showering with the girls gym class when I was in HS life would have turned out very different for myself and most of my buddies in the class of 1969.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lonewolf (May 15, 2016)

On the other side of the coin I still laugh at what rush Limbaugh said the procedure for changing a female to male is called .

Its called an addadicktomy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (May 15, 2016)

Here's what I half think, between forcing us to take in refugees, trying to take away our guns, trying to take away our religious rights and basically encouraging race wars here, Obama is making a last ditch effort to turn us upon ourselves and thin the numbers. SOME religions and some cultures have zero respect for women and children, so this won't hurt their numbers what-so-ever, all they have to do is sit back and let us kill each other and fill our own prisons.
I just have to believe that the transgenders have very little to do with what is actually going on.
In a new age kind of way, I'm reminded of the holocaust.
If this out of line, please feel free to remove it.
Now I'm going to brand a few calves. You all have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

justallan said:


> Here's what I half think, between forcing us to take in refugees, trying to take away our guns, trying to take away our religious rights and basically encouraging race wars here, Obama is making a last ditch effort to turn us upon ourselves and thin the numbers. SOME religions and some cultures have zero respect for women and children, so this won't hurt their numbers what-so-ever, all they have to do is sit back and let us kill each other and fill our own prisons.
> I just have to believe that the transgenders have very little to do with what is actually going on.
> In a new age kind of way, I'm reminded of the holocaust.
> If this out of line, please feel free to remove it.
> Now I'm going to brand a few calves. You all have a great day.




Now tell us what ya really think.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

I do not believe in Republicans or democrats. I no longer believe in the 2 party system. I think it needs to be broken up not just with a third party but many options. This issue illustrates my point just fine. The 2 sides of the same coin use hot button issues that have very little to do with actual policy to divide and create dissent among the masses while they take away more actual rights and funds from the general population. IMO the American Dream Machine is malfunctioning. It is not yet beyond repair but we as a culture need to come together and fight instead of letting the corrupt divide us with problems that do not really exist. I have been trying to keep my mouth or fingers as it will still but this is exactly how I feel. 

I was a history buff even as a forth grader and I concentrated on the constitution. I somehow expected life to be fair which has created much anger in my life. This country was basically designed to be fair and I am becoming angry seeing the dream torn apart. I hope we as a people can come together before it is to late.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## woodman6415 (May 15, 2016)

I for one will NOT be checking out Bruce in SI .... ... I for one think you are ether a man or woman at conception ... And will be that gender until death ... 


Mike1950 said:


> From what i have read- he did not go all the way -The attention getting Ball-less SOB still has nuts. I guess we will find out for sure in his nude shots in SI.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

If you really want it to get interesting check out sections 2 and 3 of this bill and see how it will effect workers rights, pay and child labor in this already decimated state. I lived there and still have a house I have had a heck of a time getting rid of.http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2015E2/Bills/House/PDF/H2v4.pdf


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I do not believe in Republicans or democrats. I no longer believe in the 2 party system. I think it needs to be broken up not just with a third party but many options. This issue illustrates my point just fine. The 2 sides of the same coin use hot button issues that have very little to do with actual policy to divide and create dissent among the masses while they take away more actual rights and funds from the general population. IMO the American Dream Machine is malfunctioning. It is not yet beyond repair but we as a culture need to come together and fight instead of letting the corrupt divide us with problems that do not really exist. I have been trying to keep my mouth or fingers as it will still but this is exactly how I feel.
> 
> I was a history buff even as a forth grader and I concentrated on the constitution. I somehow expected life to be fair which has created much anger in my life. This country was basically designed to be fair and I am becoming angry seeing the dream torn apart. I hope we as a people can come together before it is to late.


I have a suspicion, though I don't know and truly don't care, that we may have fairly different political views - but whether that is the case (or not) I agree with almost 100% of what you wrote (I never thought the country was designed to be fair, but rather designed that unfairness would not result from bias by the federal government towards (or against) any one group or groups, regardless of size or power). Well said, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> If you really want it to get interesting check out sections 2 and 3 of this bill and see how it will effect workers rights, pay and child labor in this already decimated state. I lived there and still have a house I have had a heck of a time getting rid of.http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2015E2/Bills/House/PDF/H2v4.pdf


I've heard this said a lot, Les, and read the bill multiple times (and just again with your link), but fail to see how this has any affect other than what it says, which is (essentially) that matters of employment that aren't federally mandated or protected are the purview of the state. This doesnt change (strengthen or weaken) workers rights, pay, nor child labor protections. It does say those matters are for the state and prohibited for local governments (in terms of setting them for businesses and other nonlocal government entities). Though I tend to be a person who thinks local is better so I don't necessarily agree, I can understand a state deciding it would not be in the state's best interest to have different employment regulations in each community.

I'm interested in how you read these sections differently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

After reading it time and time again I guess I was reading between the lines and imposing my own view of NC state Gov't (I really hate them). They froze my assets over state taxes, I proved I paid them, assets unfroze. Three months later frozen again, accounts plundered... this went on for a couple years until I broke down and hired a lawyer. God I hate lawyers too!

Looking at those sections straight they may provide some protection over say the very corrupt Hickory/ Lenoir area government. I just tend to see it being used for corporations as a way to get their way no matter what locals think. But again that is me reading into it. I'm sure I will read it a bunch more times trying to read between the lines. That is just how I am.

Oh and by the way I don't give a damn about a guy that takes hormones, cuts off his own junk and then wants special privlages. I really don't believe there are enough of them out there to even be an issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> After reading it time and time again I guess I was reading between the lines and imposing my own view of NC state Gov't (I really hate them). They froze my assets over state taxes, I proved I paid them, assets unfroze. Three months later frozen again, accounts plundered... this went on for a couple years until I broke down and hired a lawyer. God I hate lawyers too!
> 
> Looking at those sections straight they may provide some protection over say the very corrupt Hickory/ Lenoir area government. I just tend to see it being used for corporations as a way to get their way no matter what locals think. But again that is me reading into it. I'm sure I will read it a bunch more times trying to read between the lines. That is just how I am.
> 
> Oh and by the way I don't give a damn about a guy that takes hormones, cuts off his own junk and then wants special privlages. I really don't believe there are enough of them out there to even be an issue




Nor do I care what anyone does in their private life. BUT when others have to make MAJOR accommodations for extreme minority .3% I do CARE. I care about whom is in the bathroom with wife but more so children. They should get a short period of their life that they do NOT have to deal with the craziness of the world and just be kids. Hell if they want to change bathrooms do it in the congress- both rooms are already filled with fruits and nuts.............

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> After reading it time and time again I guess I was reading between the lines and imposing my own view of NC state Gov't (I really hate them). They froze my assets over state taxes, I proved I paid them, assets unfroze. Three months later frozen again, accounts plundered... this went on for a couple years until I broke down and hired a lawyer. God I hate lawyers too!
> 
> Looking at those sections straight they may provide some protection over say the very corrupt Hickory/ Lenoir area government. I just tend to see it being used for corporations as a way to get their way no matter what locals think. But again that is me reading into it. I'm sure I will read it a bunch more times trying to read between the lines. That is just how I am.
> 
> Oh and by the way I don't give a damn about a guy that takes hormones, cuts off his own junk and then wants special privlages. I really don't believe there are enough of them out there to even be an issue


I understand and don't blame you. I don't trust any of them at any level right now. I hope that changes, but probably won't until we eliminate career politicians and return to lay politicians.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

Time for some levity. One of my favorite comedians ever . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Time for some levity. One of my favorite comedians ever . . .



She was crazy- funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

I've said this and Old Hank Jr. has said it. People done gone put their bibles away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

I been in the church and taught Sunday school once upon a time. I've seen as much sin and corruption in the church as out of it and frankly more in some ways. Not putting down anyone's beliefs at all but that bible doesn't have the market cornered on knowing right from wrong, or keeping someone from doing what they want - it merely forces many of them to sneak around. Some of the most honest, decent, and trustworthy people I know do not believe or participate in man-made religions, and they are ALL from man.

I support the right to have one's religion and I am not a Christian-hater by any means whatsoever like many become, once they "see the light" about the falseness of religion. But it's a myth that belief in a god or participation in a religion makes a better society - it is totally a myth and in fact religion has been the scourge of the planet since recorded history. Some of the most religious countries have high crime rates and poor standard of living whereas look the most Atheistic nations. These are the nations with the highest Atheist populations and their crime rates are noted:

China - government corruption but not as high as USA, but very low violent crime rate
Japan - extremely low crime rate 6th lowest on the planet
Czech Republic - high government corruption but not as high as our supposed "bible-believing politicians". Violent crime rate much lower than USA
France - much lower crime rates than USA in almost all categories
Australia - murder rates have gone up since sweeping gun restrictions but still much lower than USA
Iceland - almost no crime at all 8th lowest on the planet
Denmark - almost no crime 9th lowest on the planet
Switzerland - lowest crime rate on the planet
Norway - almost no crime
There's also an obvious correlation between countries that rank in the top echelon of happiness of the general populations and their population of Atheism percentile. It is a myth that a bible-believing Christians nation is a better, happier, more law-abiding, non-aggressive nation. In fact, Christian-led nations have invaded/attacked/plundered/pillaged/raped/murdered more people in other countries than all other religions combined. Jesus preached peace. Maybe he was a closet Atheist.


----------



## justallan (May 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Christian-led nations have invaded/attacked/plundered/pillaged/raped/murdered more people in other countries than all other religions combined.


But we always go back and rebuild them at the tax payers expense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

Maybe the sin and the corruption "in the church" is because they put their bible away. You can have religion without the bible and I'll say it again. People put the bible away. Gods word. Not a man made religion. The bible isn't man made. It's the word of God The bible (Gods word) doesn't force anybody to sneak around. Not wanting to live a holy life but wanting to act like you do forces people to sneak around.


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

THere is a reason our forefathers wanted a seperation of church and state.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

I know where you're coming from Tony. I used to be right there. I do not believe that the bible is the word of any god no matter the name of the god (remember all gods have names yours is Yahweh YWHW Jehovah or however you choose but his name is not God, that's 'what' He is). I know you know all this but if he exists I don't think he likes being referred to as "God".

I respect your opinion though Tony and I count you as my friend, even though your bible tells you to stay as far away from me as the east is to the west. Hopefully we csn have these discussions occasionally and not have enmity between us because of our differences. After all you may be right and I burn in hell for eternity with much wailing and gnashing of teeth. Maybe I'll get lucky and there will be a dentist on my level of hell. I hear dentists have a higher than average percentile of Atheism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (May 15, 2016)

Okay, I'll skip the weed and am in no darned shape to do yoga, but.........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

justallan said:


> Okay, I'll skip the weed and am in no darned shape to do yoga, but.........



I wish I had a trillion dollars to promote the concept of a moneyless scoiety. Anyone seen my water pipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (May 15, 2016)

OH HELL!! That's funny.
Problem is you'd be known as the village idiot for having a trillion dollars that you can't spend, but think of all the origami projects you could do with a trillion practice dollars.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

Were is the LOVE button. I had to feed my kid so had to leave that hanging. I will illustrate it like this. My neighbor in NC went with his daughter to the Methodist CHurch instead of the Baptist he had gone to for years. He enjoyed the service well enough he kept going. Now all the other people I worked for or around went to that Baptist church. They all pretty much shunned CLayton. Clayton is one hell of a guy that would give the shirt off his back or in my case loads of veggies from his garden. They all shunned him because they believe he no longer thinks the same as them. It is important for many beliefs to have a fair say here. I believe in the word of Christ which I learned as a child but I have since been to services of other religions and have listened to what they have to offer, much the same as our own they just have a different perspective because of cultural differences. I have recently gotten to know a Daoist priest a bit and what he has to say. He believes in the word of Christ and thinks it draws a direct parallel with his own beliefs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I know where you're coming from Tony. I used to be right there. I do not believe that the bible is the word of any god no matter the name of the god (remember all gods have names yours is Yahweh YWHW Jehovah or however you choose but his name is not God, that's 'what' He is). I know you know all this but if he exists I don't think he likes being referred to as "God".
> 
> I respect your opinion though Tony and I count you as my friend, even though your bible tells you to stay as far away from me as the east is to the west. Hopefully we csn have these discussions occasionally and not have enmity between us because of our differences. After all you may be right and I burn in hell for eternity with much wailing and gnashing of teeth. Maybe I'll get lucky and there will be a dentist on my level of hell. I hear dentists have a higher than average percentile of Atheism.


I do believe that the bible is the word of my God. Jesus Christ the only name. I could never explain what feeling Gods presence feels like to anyone in a million years. I can tell you that just reading the bible can give me a feeling that nothing else can. Praying to Jesus and having prayers answered down to the exact prayer gives me assurance that He is real. I don't just go to church in Sunday morning but I read every day and I pray every day so that I may draw closer and liver more "Christ like". I understand some peopleBeat the bible was written by man but so was every other book ever written. They were written by some type of inspiration and even the bible says that all scripture was given by inspiration of God. I could sit here for days telling you of things that have happened to me and they didn't just happen but my loving and merciful God made them happen. We have had these discussions and there is no hard feelings. I understand that people have their opinions for one reason or another. Mine is because of what God has done for me and how I can feel the presence of God. Discussions do not fall under the staying away as far as east is from the west and since you believe that then you must believe. Lol. God has brought me from a life of addictions to alcohol, meth, cocaine and anything else you can imagine. It was taken away over night. He has brought me to far to turn back now. Anyway I'll leave with this comment that I use quite often in regards to The comment about I may be right. If I'm wrong I have lost nothing. If I'm right I have gained everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Were is the LOVE button. I had to feed my kid so had to leave that hanging. I will illustrate it like this. My neighbor in NC went with his daughter to the Methodist CHurch instead of the Baptist he had gone to for years. He enjoyed the service well enough he kept going. Now all the other people I worked for or around went to that Baptist church. They all pretty much shunned CLayton. Clayton is one hell of a guy that would give the shirt off his back or in my case loads of veggies from his garden. They all shunned him because they believe he no longer thinks the same as them. It is important for many beliefs to have a fair say here. I believe in the word of Christ which I learned as a child but I have since been to services of other religions and have listened to what they have to offer, much the same as our own they just have a different perspective because of cultural differences. I have recently gotten to know a Daoist priest a bit and what he has to say. He believes in the word of Christ and thinks it draws a direct parallel with his own beliefs.


Sounds like these people need to check their hearts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

Eh guys this is supposed to be about Men in the womens restroom. Please stop the religion part here- ruffles too many feathers let's move on to something less contentious..........

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Eh guys this is supposed to be about Men in the womens restroom. Please stop the religion part here- ruffles



no feathers here but everything ruffled feathers now days. Think Kevin and I have had this discussion many times and we are big boys. Lol. He doesn't have feathers either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

Tony I am glad the Bible saved you from yourself. I have felt that feeling, and still feel it. I try to do the right thing every minute of my life. Yes I screw up sometimes but I admit it and if I apologize I mean it. This group of people I saw there screw people over all week long and I mean if a comma is out of place on a contract they would screw my former boss out of $5 grand but as long as they ask for forgiveness on Sunday they think it is alright. I never saw a nything like it and it is one of the things that turned me away from church. I still seek the truth just from every direction I can find it. Usually in nature is where I get that feeling now. Espeically the ocean.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I do believe that the bible is the word of my God. Jesus Christ the only name. I could never explain what feeling Gods presence feels like to anyone in a million years. I can tell you that just reading the bible can give me a feeling that nothing else can. Praying to Jesus and having prayers answered down to the exact prayer gives me assurance that He is real. I don't just go to church in Sunday morning but I read every day and I pray every day so that I may draw closer and liver more "Christ like". I understand some peopleBeat the bible was written by man but so was every other book ever written. They were written by some type of inspiration and even the bible says that all scripture was given by inspiration of God. I could sit here for days telling you of things that have happened to me and they didn't just happen but my loving and merciful God made them happen. We have had these discussions and there is no hard feelings. I understand that people have their opinions for one reason or another. Mine is because of what God has done for me and how I can feel the presence of God. Discussions do not fall under the staying away as far as east is from the west and since you believe that then you must believe. Lol. God has brought me from a life of addictions to alcohol, meth, cocaine and anything else you can imagine. It was taken away over night. He has brought me to far to turn back now. Anyway I'll leave with this comment that I use quite often in regards to The comment about I may be right. If I'm wrong I have lost nothing. If I'm right I have gained everything.



I believe you. For you it is personal and to me that makes it spiritual. I do believe in a spiritual afterlife, but not the way I was taught to believe it. It was personal for me too and I had those very same experiences, but I don't attribute the experinces for the same reasons as I used to. Tony that was a very eloquent and private thing you shared and I for one appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Eh guys this is supposed to be about Men in the womens restroom. Please stop the religion part here- ruffles too many feathers let's move on to something less contentious..........
> 
> View attachment 104322



Jesus Christ guys we need to pray for this heathen clown in Washington trying to railroad an honest mature and civil discussion on religion. Someone throw a hand grenade in his transgender ass . .........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

It is cool that we of different beliefs can side track a crotchety ole guys rant by such a long stretch!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> It is cool that we of different beliefs can side track a crotchety ole guys rant by such a long stretch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Tony I am glad the Bible saved you from yourself. I have felt that feeling, and still feel it. I try to do the right thing every minute of my life. Yes I screw up sometimes but I admit it and if I apologize I mean it. This group of people I saw there screw people over all week long and I mean if a comma is out of place on a contract they would screw my former boss out of $5 grand but as long as they ask for forgiveness on Sunday they think it is alright. I never saw a nything like it and it is one of the things that turned me away from church. I still seek the truth just from every direction I can find it. Usually in nature is where I get that feeling now. Espeically the ocean.


There is people like that everywhere. Even some Christians who think Sunday morning service will save them and forgive them if a week of living like a devil. That's why it's important for me to read the bible every day and pray every day. I try not to miss a single day of giving God thanks and praise. It's not the church or religion that will save us but God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 15, 2016)

*Transgender Dog Unsure Which Tree To Pee On

 *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JR Parks (May 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ya gotta love the Texas governors response- Pretty much stuff it and keep yer damn money........... I could live there if it wasn't for the snakes- heat- humidity and those damn sothiners.......... ................. .................



But if you did where would we get our fantastic maple???!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> He doesn't have feathers either



Well...he does have one.....oops.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 104341



Did you ever swim at a pool where the lifeguards told you they added a chemical to the water that if you peed, the water would turn red around you and you'd be banned from the pool for life? I believed it and never would pee.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2016)

Up here they always said it would turn purple. 

They lied. 

It turned yellow.


----------



## robert flynt (May 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I know where you're coming from Tony. I used to be right there. I do not believe that the bible is the word of any god no matter the name of the god (remember all gods have names yours is Yahweh YWHW Jehovah or however you choose but his name is not God, that's 'what' He is). I know you know all this but if he exists I don't think he likes being referred to as "God".
> 
> I respect your opinion though Tony and I count you as my friend, even though your bible tells you to stay as far away from me as the east is to the west. Hopefully we csn have these discussions occasionally and not have enmity between us because of our differences. After all you may be right and I burn in hell for eternity with much wailing and gnashing of teeth. Maybe I'll get lucky and there will be a dentist on my level of hell. I hear dentists have a higher than average percentile of Atheism.


Who would you turn to if you were in a shell hole and had been bracketed and mortor round were landing all around? Would you look to a higher power for comfort or would you squat and try to kiss your but good by? I have many many questions and some doubts but I know positively, I have been spared from death a number of time, when there was no reasonable explanation why I wasn't killed. You might call it fate, luck or what ever but I know differently. The last time it happened I was in a tree climber with a scoped muzzle loader when a buck walked out. I looked through the scope and it was blacked out. I stood up in the climber and tried to sight in the deer but the scope was blacked out again and the deer walked off. This had never happened before or since. It was the last day of the season so when I got home, instead of firing the muzzleloader to unload it I took the breach block out and used the ram rod to push the load out. Imagine my feeling when TWO loads of powder and bullets came out. If there is not a higher why was I spared?? Kevin you probably have never been saved from death with no possible explanation as to why. I pray you never have to learn the way I have but if you do I can assure you, you will have pause to think about your beliefs. When my son died I went to a very dark place for a long time but had to come back because I have to believe there is to more life than just the here and now. Religion is the moral compass of the world and even with it's flaws, the world would be far worse off with out it. All the countries you mentioned have a religion that serves as there moral compass. Budism, confussionism, you name it and yes even true Islam, just because it is not christian religion doesn't mean there is no religion there.You may say no but when you are facing certain death and you have time to think about it, you will regain your faith, believe me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------

